# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Need a pro to confirm this is legit

## fivestarz

Hi,

I am new here. I purchased Anavar and Winstrol .

I have no doubt the anavar is legit but the winstrol the tabs are like 2 tab who stick together, on one pill it's writed N and the other P.

CAN i add pictures? I know there is 1001 rules here and i do not want to break them. If you tell me i can add pictures, i will add pics.

Brand: ********edit
50 Tabs
Its written: Contains: Stanozolol 25MG

Please let me know i would like to know if i purchased sh*t or this is legit and i can use it.

Thank you.

Okay here is the pics:

----------


## fivestarz

No one? So i take that crap and if i die... lol i am joking but seriously no one can help on that?

----------


## gixxerboy1

you need to edit the brand name out. 
and i never seen or heard of them

----------


## spywizard

pressed tab, don't know them..

----------


## Smart-tony

A fak brother its UG stuff you won't die,just give then a shot. But in the future before you every start anything you should ask about a item of interest.

----------


## Bonedriven

Just let us know how it works out.. Get it,works out. Ok,ok..

----------

